# IBS-C free since taking Magnesium!!!



## KLG (Jul 8, 2002)

I posted this reply to a post in the IBS section. I figured I would post it here, because it may benefit some of you:I just wanted to suggest Magnesium. I have read about it on this BB and finally decided to try it. I have been IBS free for the past week, meaning no bloating, no trapped gas and at least 1 BM a day. It has truly been a Godsend. After starting it, I did some research on the internet. I wondered if perhaps I had been deficient and sure enough the foods they listed as a good source of Magnesium were foods that weren't typically in my diet. I cannot stress it enough. Try Magnesium. I take 400 mg a day. The good thing is it's cheap too. The bottle I bought was $2.95 at WalMart.Good luck. I'm adding some of the links I visited to learn more about Magnesium.KariOne is the webpage of a Nutritionalist: http://www.krispin.com/magnes.html http://my.execpc.com/~magnesum/ Information below taken from: http://www.mindspring.com/~sandysimmons/5_13_magnesium.html Magnesium Magnesium is a must. The diets of all Americans are likely to be deficient in magnesium....Even a mild deficiency causes sensitiveness to noise, nervousness, irritability, mental depression, confusion, twitching, trembling, apprehension, insomnia, muscle weakness and cramps in the toes, feet, legs, or fingers.Magnesium is a trace mineral that is known to be required for several hundred different functions in the body.ï¿½ ï¿½ Studies show many people in the U.S. today do not consume the daily recommended amounts of magnesium.ï¿½ A significant portion of the symptoms of many chronic disorders are identical to symptoms of magnesium deficiency. A lack of magnesium be a major factor in many common health problems in industrialized countries. Common conditions such as ï¿½ mitral valve prolapse, migraines, attention deficit disorder, fibromyalgia, asthma and allergies have all been linked to magnesium deficiency. Perhaps, not coincidentally, these conditions also tend to occur in clusters together within the same individual. A magnesium deficiency as a root cause would provide a logical explanation of why some people suffer from a constellation of these types of problems. Many of the following conditions commonly occur in conjunction with each other and all have been linked to a magnesium deficiency.ï¿½ Allergies and Chemical Sensitivitiesï¿½ ï¿½ï¿½ ï¿½ In the book Encyclopedia of Natural Medicine, the authors note that ï¿½food allergies are usually associated with low hydrochloric acid levels and poor digestion.The authors' rationale for this is that low stomach acid leaves food undigested and fermenting in the intestinal tract.ï¿½ This fermentation causes gas, bloating and stomach upset, the symptoms of irritable bowel syndrome. Undigested and fermented food causes the body to raise histamine levels, which produce allergic reactions.ï¿½ This is why people take antihistamines for allergies, to lower histamine levels.ï¿½ Interestingly, magnesium is needed to reduce histamine levels.ï¿½ Low stomach acid levels reduce levels of beneficial intestinal bacteria which is needed for absorption of magnesium.ï¿½ When lab rats are deprived of magnesium, a wide variety of studies have noted that they developï¿½ allergy like symptoms.ï¿½ Their ears turn red andï¿½ they develop skin problems.ï¿½ Rats with magnesium deficiencies have increases in histamine levels.ï¿½ They also have raised levels of white blood cellï¿½ counts.ï¿½ï¿½ Magnesium deficiency has been implicated in allergies and allergic skin reaction in many studies on humans, too.ï¿½ Variations of allergies, skin allergies, and raised white blood cells have all been noted as features of many chronic disorders.ï¿½ People with chemical sensitivities also commonly have other conditions linked to magnesium deficits such as allergies, fibromyalgia, mitral valve prolapse and anxiety disorders.ï¿½ They also tend to have TMJ, which has been linked to abnormalities of hyaluronic acid.ï¿½ Perhaps not coincidentally, hyaluronic acid is dependent upon magnesium for its synthesis.ï¿½ ï¿½ï¿½ ï¿½ Asthma is has been linked to magnesium deficiencies in a wide variety of studies.ï¿½ Asthma and allergies not only frequently occur together, but they frequently occur together along with gastrointestinal upset in many chronic disorders including Mitral Valve Prolapse syndrome and Ehlers-Danlos syndrome. Gastrointestinal upset is often a sign of malabsorption problems, which can be a cause of nutritional deficiencies. ï¿½ï¿½ Anxiety and Psychiatric Disordersï¿½ Magnesium deficiency causes increased levels of adrenaline, which can lead to a feeling of anxiety.ï¿½ï¿½ Rats who become magnesium deficient have an increased level of urinary catecholamine excretion (a by-product of adrenaline).ï¿½ People who have mitral valve prolapse have also been found to have an increased state of anxiety and have an increased level of urinary catecholamine excretion, the exact same condition found in rats who are magnesium deficient.


----------



## ghitta (Jul 6, 2002)

hi. me too! started taking 500mg of mag only (without calcium and/or zinc, which i was doing before) - 250mg at lunch and 250mg at dinner, the GNC brand and have had no problems since! i also take probotics and a fiberchoice pill after dinner as well but i'm thinking : that magnesium is great!


----------



## KLG (Jul 8, 2002)

Hi ghitta !







Glad to hear it helped you too! I call it my miracle pill!!! The weird thing is since I've started taking it, I feel a lot less anxious, thought it was just coincidence. After I read about it, it says Magnesium deficiencies can actually make you prone to anxiety. I also take Probiotics and Sam-e but have really reaped benefits since starting Magnesium. My mood was better with the Sam-e and it seemed to help, for the most part, for a couple of weeks, and the Probiotics have really helped with trapped air, but the Magnesium has left me completely symptom free. I no longer take laxatives or Fiber (Fiber didn't help me after a while anyway). I also take B vitamins and Potassium, because from what I have read, if you are deficient in Mag. you are likely to be deficient in Potassium.Glad to hear you've found something that works for you as well!!!


----------



## Ty (Mar 8, 1999)

Great news! I've been taking magnesium for over two years now and I don't know what I'd do without it. So glad to hear it's helping another person.


----------



## honichou (Jun 30, 2002)

I'm glad that magnesium is working for you all. Just keep in mind that Milk of Magnesia is magnesium citrate, I believe. Magnesium draws water into the bowel (it's called an osmotic). I don't know what the consequences of long-term use of magnesium are. I have read a lot of natural health books that are very quick to say that IBS can be caused by a lack of magnesium. I hope that someone else out there can add something to this as to the long-term effects of magnesium supplementation.Steven


----------



## ghitta (Jul 6, 2002)

hi again, all. just wanted to note for the previous post that milk of magnesia (citrate or whatever it is) is very different from the magnesium supplements i take. when i refer to mag supplements i am referring to vitamin/mineral supps and not milk of magnesia. they are really working for me right now. i hope it keeps up. i don't take sam-e (my boyfriend does) because i find it makes me speedy and i need to calm down rather than speed! good luck!


----------



## honichou (Jun 30, 2002)

Just to clarify. Magnesium, when taken as a supplement, is not taken as elemental magnesium. It is taken as one of many types of combinations: magnesium carbonate, magnesium oxide, chelated magnesium, magnesium citrate, magnesium malate, etc. Magnesium citrate is a very common form of magnesium supplement. I have it, and it is made by Solvay,among others. The point that I was trying to make is that a product sold as a laxative, milk of magnesia, is made from the same chemical as is used in a very common form of magnesium supplement. That is, I wonder if, in this case (that is, taking 400mg of magneisum citrate), one would be ingesting a solid form of a laxative; and, if so, is this a good thing long-term. This is my only point.


----------



## Cigarello (Jun 17, 2000)

I have been taking Mag supplements for two years and believe me, it is the absolute only thing that helps. Without it, I cannot go. period. Milk of Magnesia is magnesium hydroxide in some kind of emulsion. MOM or mag supplements work in simr ways, drawing water to the colon and softening stool. No matter what form of magnesium you take you don't want to take more than 1000 mg a day. Unfortunately I took MOM every day for 10 years and it finally made me really sick; I was dehydrated as I did not replace lost water by drinking water(kind of stupid). I now drink lots of water; Frankly I think mag supplements are little miracles for people with constipation as long as you stay within the guidelines and stay below 1000 mg a day.


----------



## Feisty (Aug 14, 2000)

Worth a try.But have a question-----you say that it's a magnesium supplement (in tablet form, etc.) I understand that, but what exactly is it called since there are so many different forms of Magnesium out there. And which one or ones are best suited to use for ease in digesting and using properly for relief of C?Thanks.I have a Wal-Mart close-by. Also a Walgreen's and an Osco and a Shopko. Just need to know which "form" of Magnesium is the best.


----------



## teach (Oct 20, 2001)

I am thinking of trying this.. however..will it make me gasy like some of the fiber supplements?


----------



## honichou (Jun 30, 2002)

The first thing that I would tell you is that I'm not an expert in these matters. But, the potency of the magnesium supplement is determined by the amount of elemental magnesium. Each compound provides a different percentage amount of magnesium. Magnesium oxide has the largest percentage amount of magnesium. I haven't been able to find any of this particular flavor. If you go to a health care practictioner, he/she may have a preferred compound. I can't tell you which of the many compounds is better for IBS since you using magnesium to draw water into the bowel and not using it for some metabolic process. I would just try whatever brand you like and make sure that you don't take too much of it.Hope this helps.Steven


----------



## ghitta (Jul 6, 2002)

hi all again. i am taking 500mg of mag supp per day, one 250mg with lunch and 250mg with dinner. is that too much? clearly i'm not taking 1000mg but now i am wondering if 500mg is too much. i do drink a lot of bottled water both as water and in the form of herb teas, on a daily basis. so far i feel pretty good. thanks for your clarification, honichou.


----------



## KLG (Jul 8, 2002)

I truly was at my wits end. A few months ago I was at the stage of practically begging my Dr. to remove my intestines. There were times when the pain and bloating was so bad and the frustration was unbearable in itself, not being able to perform a function that comes natural to most other people.I felt better with Probiotics as far as trapped gas but as far as bloating it never went away and I was at a loss for something to help me with BM, because although Perdiem really worked, it is a stimulant, and they aren't good for long-term or what I thought would be life-long use. So i just considered it my own little miracle when "things" went the way they were supposed to.I read about people who had success with Magnesium, and Voila, I tried it and it reallt helped me. Then I decided to research deficiency symptoms, food sources, and depleting factors and found that indeed there was a REALLY good chance I am not getting enough if any in my diet. The magnesium actually got rid of everything, the bloating too!!!!!! I feel like my normal old self. Seriously, check out the links. As for it being a "laxative" I am no expert and have not researched that aspect, but I do however know that there are daily recommended doses for all vitamins and minerals, amounts you should be taking in but may not be.I drink a lot of coffee which depletes magnesium in the body. I spent a long time on low to no fat diet and I can bet I am deficient in other vits. and minerals as well. That could be a possibility with some of you as well. I think as long as you stay within the recommended daily dose, it shouldn't pose a health threat, but perhaps check with a Doctor. I do however totally understand what you are saying since it does have laxative properties, but one of the symptoms of deficiency is constipation so maybe it's just the deficiency aspect. I am not sure.In some ways a deficiency kind of makes sense to me. I mean we are all diagnosed with IBS, some C, some D. Some got it after medication, illness, surgery, a high-stress life situation, etc. Some people can eat this or that while someone else can't. ( I don't have to watch my trigger foods anymore either). There is just no common link really for any of us. We all have our "individual" cases. Yet many of the above "causes" deplete the body of Magnesium. Other symptoms (which aren't necessarily symptoms of a deficiency of course) that I experienced was: Insomnia, anxiety, stress (normal, but I guess you could say I didn't have the ability to cope with it), depression, muscle fatigue and weakness, and fatigue in general.So I was wondering if perhaps some of us C people may be low on Magnesium and some D people are low on Calcium, being that these two things seem to help a lot of us. Perhaps for others it's a different deficiency altogether. It's just something I ponder, although the whole thing still baffles me. I guess I am searching for answers...one of them being, Why? Why do people suffer from IBS. Why so many people?I mean I could see if there were damage to the intestines or colon or something, but I don't really get it when a "perfectly healthy" system, stops working properly.Below you will find information from a nutritionalist on recommended doses etc. I posted the link in my last post so if you visted it, you've probably already read it. For those who didn't, please take a look. You can also check with your Doctor about recommended doses. They may be able to access your particular situation better.Below taken from: http://www.krispin.com/magnes.html Written by a Nutritionalist...


> quote: MAGNESIUMï¿½ï¿½ï¿½ï¿½Please Read Before Proceeding:ï¿½ I am not a physician, I am a clinical nutritionist and can not and do not prescribe. The information provided here is for educational purposes only. Any decision on your part to read and use this information is your personal choice. References are available. There is a charge for reference information. If you are under the care of a physician for any of the conditions listed here please conduct your own further research and fully inform your physician of your intention to alter your magnesium intake. If you are taking any medications, prescription or non-prescription, check with a health care professional before using magnesium supplements. If you are currently experiencing any type of kidney condition or disease, do not use magnesium supplements without the full knowledge and approval of your physician. Magnesium is necessary for life and can protect the kidney from disease but if kidney damage has already occurred magnesium supplementation could be harmful, even life threatening.ï¿½ï¿½ More information about Vitamin D, calcium and magnesium is available fromï¿½ sunlightd.org. Deficiency Conditions and SymptomsLosses Caused ByResourcesRecommended Dietary AllowanceFormula to Calculate Daily Magnesium RequirementHow to Use Magnesium and What Kind to TakeGuidelines of Magnesium UseThe current RDA, 350 mg. per day, is considered to be sufficient but there is mounting evidence that this figure is lower than optimal intake and that this low level of magnesium contributes to all of the listed degenerative diseases. Until a better way is devised to determine optimal total body magnesium (TBM) consider supplementation and watch for results.In the past I believed all of my clients and students were guaranteed more than the recommended daily allowance in any personal nutrition programs that I designed for them. I had no clinical evidence that amounts greater than the RDA were of any health consequence except in obvious deficiency syndromes. Recently I have received information and reviewed other information regarding new magnesium research. This body of research is so important I am making a special effort to communicate the information. Magnesium has been consistently depleted in our soils. It has been further depleted in plants by the use of potassium and phosphorus laden fertilizers which alter the plant's ability to uptake magnesium. Water from deep wells supplies additional magnesium not found in food, but surface water, our common source of supply, lacks magnesium. Food processing removes magnesium. Broiling, steaming and boiling remove magnesium into the water or drippings. High carbohydrate and high fat diets increase the need for magnesium as does physical and mental stress. Diuretic medications and insulin further deplete total body magnesium. As we age magnesium uptake may be impaired. Dieting reduces intake of already low levels of magnesium intake. As you go through this list you will be amazed, as I was, at how many conditions and diseases are clinically tied to magnesium deficiency. Blood tests for magnesium deficiency are irrelevant and unusable. These levels do not reflect total body magnesium (TBM). Magnesium levels of bone and intracellular levels of magnesium are what tell the true status of TBM. References and copies of clinical studies are available in each area covered by these information sheets. If you need these references or studies to show your doctor let me know. You will be charged for the copies and for time and cost to prepare and send them. Doing your own research on Medline http://www4.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/PubMed/ will bring fruitful results. Try a search like 'magnesium and osteoporosis' or 'magnesium and sleep' or 'magnesium and anxiety or stress'. Magnesium is a critical element in 325+ biochemical reactions in the human body. Recent research, in France and several other European countries, gives a clue concerning the role of magnesium plays in the transmission of hormones (such as insulin, thyroid, estrogen, testosterone, DHEA, etc.), neurotransmitters (such as dopamine, catecholamines, serotonin, GABA, etc.), and minerals and mineral electrolytes. This research concludes that it is magnesium status that controls cell membrane potentialï¿½ and through this means controls uptake and release of many hormones, nutrients and neurotransmitters. It is magnesium that controls the fate of potassium and calcium in the body. If magnesium is insufficient potassium and calcium will be lost in the urine and calcium will be deposited in the soft tissues (kidneys, arteries, joints, brain, etc.). Magnesium protects the cell from aluminum, mercury, lead, cadmium, beryllium and nickel. Evidence is mounting that low levels of magnesium contribute to the heavy metal deposition in the brain that precedes Parkinson's, multiple sclerosis and Alzheimer's. It is probable that low total body magnesium contributes to heavy metal toxicity in children and is a participant in the etiology of learning disorders. Deficiency (from low dietary intake or excess loss) is clinically associated with: ADD/ADHDAlzheimer'sAnginaAnxiety disordersArrhythmiaArthritis- Rheumatoid and OsteoarthritisAsthmaAutismAuto immune disorders- all typesCavitiesCerebral Palsy- in children from magnesium deficient mothersChronic Fatigue SyndromeCongestive Heart DiseaseConstipationCrooked teeth- narrow jaw- in children from magnesium deficient mothersDepressionDiabetes- Type I and IIEating disorders- Bulimia, AnorexiaFibromyalgiaGut disorders- including peptic ulcer, Crohn's disease, colitis, food allergyHeart Disease- Arteriosclerosis, high cholesterol, high triglyceridesHeart Disease- in infants born to magnesium deficient mothersHigh Blood PressureHypoglycemiaImpaired athletic performanceInfantile Seizure- in children from magnesium deficient mothersInsomniaKidney StonesLou Gehrig's DiseaseMigraines- including cluster typeMitral Valve ProlapseMultiple SclerosisMuscle crampsMuscle weakness, fatigueMyopia- in children from magnesium deficient mothersObesity- especially obesity associated with high carbohydrate dietsOsteoporosis- just adding magnesium reversed bone lossParkinson's DiseasePMS- including menstrual pain and irregularitiesPPH- Primary Pulmonary HypertensionRaynaud'sSIDS- Sudden Infant Death SyndromeStrokeSyndrome X- insulin resistanceThyroid disorders- low, high and auto-immune; low magnesium reduces T4Other conditions are also associated with chronic and acute low magnesium intake and further research is continuing to confirm relationships. ï¿½The following substances and conditions reduce total body magnesium ï¿½ Alcohol- all forms cause significant lossesAmphetamines/CocaineBurns- with large surface areaCalcium- high levels block magnesium absorptionCarbohydrates- especially white sugar, high fructose corn syrup, white flourChronic pain- any causeCoffee- significant lossesCyclosporin- extra magnesium can protect from side-effectsDiabetes- magnesium spills with sugar in the urineDiarrhea- any causeDieting- stress plus lowered intakeDiuretics- even potassium sparing diuretics do not spare magnesiumInsulin- whether from using insulin or from hyperinsulinemiaOver-training- extreme athletic physical conditioning/trainingPhentermine / FenfluramineSodas- especially cola type sodas, both diet and regularSodium- high salt intakeStress- physical and mental- anything that gets your fight or flight reactionSurgerySweatï¿½ï¿½ Resources Research in the area of magnesium is vast. There are other conditions, diseases and drugs that alter total body magnesium.ï¿½ For further information see http://www.mgwater.com , check on Medline and read: ï¿½ Magnesium and Man by Warren C. Wacker Harvard University Press 1980 Heart Healthy Magnesium by James B. Pierce, PhD Avery Publishing Group ï¿½ Recommended Dietary AllowanceTo compensate for deficiencies and/or losses the new RDA is expected to be 500 mg. per day. My Krispin-RDA is a total of 500-700 mg magnesium daily (that is in addition to dietary sources). From a close look at the research this higher K-RDA gives a better level of protection from and recovery from the above mentioned conditions. Determination of optimal amounts must take into consideration both body size and activity level. Magnesium is a key component of the ATP cycle in the cell which produces all energy. Formula to Calculate Magnesium Daily Requirement-ï¿½ 5 to 10 milligrams per day per kilo of ideal body weight or 2.5 to 4.5 milligrams per day per pound of ideal body weight. ï¿½ Example: 70 kilos or 150 pounds= 350 mg. to 700 mg. daily. ï¿½ (Do not use these calculations for children. The requirements for children are calculated differently. Please consult with your health care professional for more information.)If one or more deficiency or loss factors are a consideration or you have any of the conditions associated with low magnesium use the higher number- ï¿½ ï¿½you take diuretics, including potassium sparing diuretics	you are an athlete in trainingï¿½you are diabeticï¿½	you have hypertensionï¿½ï¿½you are post surgicalï¿½ï¿½	you are under large amounts of stressï¿½ï¿½you consume large amounts of carbohydratesï¿½ï¿½	you are repairing damaged tissue as in arthritisï¿½ï¿½the weather is very hot, you perspire profusely	you have any of the conditions listed above you are dieting with/without medications	you are experiencing chronic pain you have heart disease you have high cholesterol or triglycerides ï¿½ï¿½EXAMPLES: 130 lb. Female, migraine headaches, insomnia, muscle tension/soreness. 130 lbs. times 4.5 milligrams equals total intake- 500-600 mg. total per day (supplement 100-200 mg. 1-3 times a day or if using a calcium supplement containing 1,000 mg calcium and 500 mg magnesium this may meet your need.) 88 kilo male, athlete in training, some injury with athletic performance 10 mg. equals total intake 880 mg. (100-200 mg. 3-6 times a day.) Maximum daily intake of magnesium is probably 15 mg. per kilo of ideal body weight or 6.8 mg. per pound of body weight in rare cases, under medical supervision for short periods of time. Your body must be your guide. How do you feel? Do you have energy? Are you flexible? Do you sleep well? Are you free from degenerative disease symptoms? Do not take more magnesium than you need. Some suggest magnesium equal to or in excess of calcium. While this may work for a few persons in general it is too much for most persons. YOU must be the final authority about what is right for YOU. Listen to your body. The medical community repletes magnesium by giving 400 mg. of oxide, sulphate or gluconate 4-6 times a day. At this level diarrhea becomes a problem and a loose stool depletes magnesium quickly. We have been using Albion chelated magnesium but diarrhea can still be a problem under special circumstances. You should always discontinue magnesium if your stool becomes soft or un-formed. Clearly more research is needed to find the most physiologically appropriate magnesium. If your stool becomes loose it does not mean you have adequate magnesium. You may need to do a series of experiments with different types, timing (with and without food; 2,3 or 4 times a day) and/or amounts (100-200 mg. per dose, try the higher first and the lower if you encounter a problem). You may need more than the daily requirement initially to get expected results. Try to keep all doses at not more than 300-400 mg. each. 100-200 mg at a time work more efficiently. Some clients have experienced sleep difficulties when taking magnesium late in the day. If this happens to you confine your supplementation to earlier hours. Is it worth the hassle? I am sorry if this seems too difficult. It is worth the energy. In a recent study analyzing the diet of 564 adult Americans, both male and female, the average intake of magnesium was less than two-thirds of the RDA for men and less than 50% of the RDA for women. This means that men, on average, are getting under 200 mg. magnesium daily and women get under 150 mg. per day. When you take into consideration the current RDA is less than half of the probable adequate amount of magnesium you begin to see the scope of the deficiency problem. ï¿½How to Take Magnesium and What Kind of Magnesium to Take SPECIAL NOTE ON CALCIUM- High calcium intake may block uptake and utilization of magnesium. Current available research seems to indicate that calcium intake be twice than or equal to magnesium intake. In spite of publicized research proclaiming high calcium intake as a positive health factor, in-depth review of research shows that high calcium intake contributes to many degenerative diseases and is a health risk factor. Calcium/magnesium ratios are critical. Research continues in this area. It is probable Albion chelate calcium is a preferred source of calcium. When macro-mineral absorption is being consider there is clear indication that absorption is increased by taking smaller doses two to four times a day. See chart below.ï¿½ While the study indicated in this chart was on calcium, research seems to indicate the same may be true for magnesium. Current research seems to indicate that optimal amounts of calcium are 500-800 mg. total supplemental calcium daily in a divided dose plus calcium from food sources. More is needed if pregnant or nursing. ï¿½ 500 mg. calcium-one dose	29% absorption500 mg. calcium-two doses	36% absorption500 mg. calcium-3 doses	40% absorption2,000 mg- one dose	14% absorptionHeaney, RP et.al. J of Bone and Mineral Research, 5:11; 1990 p.1135-1137 Magnesium should be taken with your other supplements and/or food. Split up your supplemental intake into 2 or more doses daily. Magnesium supplements should usually not be consumed late in the day.ï¿½ Some magnesium supplements can be energizing and in some persons may have a negative impact on getting to sleep and staying asleep when taken near bedtime. If taken in the correct dose and early enough in the day magnesium often corrects insomnia. Takingï¿½ magnesium late in the day is not a problem if it does not adversely affect your sleep. Magnesium is available in chelated (bound to) combinations such as alpha-ketogluconate, aspartate, glycinate, lysinate, orotate, taurate and others. Inorganic or ionic magnesiums include sulphate, oxide, citrate, carbonate, bicarbonate and chloride. Some supplement companies make so-called chelated magnesiums but the chelate (bound to) is partial and the raw material contains some percentage of ionized, unbound or inorganic magnesium. Ionized magnesium may cause diarrhea in many users and therefore notï¿½ correct a cellular magnesium deficiency. Diarrhea, or soft stools, caused by any form of magnesium can make a magnesium deficiency worse. Albion Laboratories magnesium chelates are the preferred source for daily supplemental use. They include glycinate, lysinate and amino acid chelate. I do not work for Albion nor do I sell products (theirs or anyone's). Through hands-on experience I have come to the conclusion that the Albion chelation assures no free, unbound material in the mix. This greatly lessens the possible absorption problems associated with magnesium supplementation and strongly enhances cellular uptake.. Even with Albion chelates watch for digestive disturbances as your gut may be sensitive. Currently I consider only Albion patented magnesiums as reliable sources to replete magnesium. Look for the Albion license patent on the label.ï¿½ This mark is more important than the particular brand or type of chelate. Make sure the entire tablet or capsule is Albion chelate and not a combination mixed with other (ionized) magnesium sources. The following brands have been used with good effect:ï¿½ Advanced Medical Nutrition, Inc (AMNI) Amino Mag 200, one tablet once or twice a day, or Solgar Magnesium Glycinate, 100 mg. per tablet, one or two twice a day, or J.R. Carlson Magnesium Glycinate, 200 mg. per tablet, once or twice a day. Albion amino acid chelates can be bought at health food stores in Canada under the Trophic label. Please Note: I have no association with nor do I benefit from the sources I suggest. (Not even a personal discount on products.) I suggest them because in my research and experience these are what work. The AMNI brand is available by phone 1-800-356-4791 The Solgar and J.R. Carlsonï¿½ brands should be available from your local health food store. All of these brands are available from Needs 1-800-634-1380, and in the Bay Area Vitamin Express 1-800-500-0733. PLEASE NOTE: These supplement suggestions are totals so when calculating your total daily intake from all sources make sure to include your daily multiple vitamin and multiple mineral as well as food intake. In certain programs, under the care of a health professional, the amounts needed will be at the higher end of average- such as nursing mothers, persons with chronic fatigue or fibromyalgia and professional athletics. ï¿½ You must decide what kind and what level of magnesium works for you. ï¿½ Basic Guidelines Use the formula to work out your daily supplement goal.Use Albion Laboratories magnesium chelates- glycinate, lysinate or amino acid chelate.Divide the dose between breakfast and lunch and snack. (Divide into 3-4 daily doses.)Do not take your last dose of magnesium later than 5 PM. (This may be not be a problem for some.)Do get a minimum daily supplement level of 200-400 mg. (Divide the dose.)Do not take more than 300-400 mg. of an Albion chelate at one time. (100-200mg. per each is better.)If your bowel changes significantly, make sure you are using an Albion chelate; temporarily reduce your dose and build up gradually; take a smaller amount of magnesium at one time.Be patient as many systems, muscles, bone, immune system, nerve system and brain, will begin to change with magnesium supplementation. Depending on your current condition it may take six months for you to see all of the positive changes. REALLY IMPORTANT NOTE ABOUT MEDICATIONS AND PSYCHO-ACTIVE HERBS: Cellular magnesium repletion will alter your need for l-tryptophan, melatonin, St. John's Wort, anti-depressants, sleep medications, cholesterol lowering drugs, thyroid medication, insulin, diabetic drugs, anti-hypertensives, diuretics and other medications. If you are taking any of the above please make sure to check with your physician as you will need to monitor and reduce or eliminate these medications. All of the above information is founded in clinical research studies. Many of these studies are linked at http://www.mgwater.com


I do not have the supplement on me here at work, but the supplement I buy at Walmart is Sundown Magnessium. I know it also contains calcium, but I will give you the specifics on the ingredients tomorrow as I am at work and don't have internet access at home currently.Hope this info helps...Kari


----------



## KLG (Jul 8, 2002)

One more thing:*What is the health risk of too much magnesium? * Dietary magnesium does not pose a health risk, however very high doses of magnesium supplements, which may be added to laxatives, can promote adverse effects such as diarrhea. Magnesium toxicity is more often associated with kidney failure, when the kidney loses the ability to remove excess magnesium. Very large doses of laxatives also have been associated with magnesium toxicity, even with normal kidney function (38). The elderly are at risk of magnesium toxicity because kidney function declines with age and they are more likely to take magnesium-containing laxatives and antacids.Signs of excess magnesium can be similar to magnesium deficiency and include mental status changes, nausea, diarrhea, appetite loss, muscle weakness, difficulty breathing, extremely low blood pressure, and irregular heartbeat (4, 39-41).The Institute of Medicine of the National Academy of Sciences has established a tolerable upper intake level (UL) for supplementary magnesium for adolescents and adults at 350 mg daily. As intake increases above the UL, the risk of adverse effects increases (4). Taken from: http://www.cc.nih.gov/ccc/supplements/magn.html#def


----------



## jo-jo (Aug 19, 2001)

I take mag oxide every day, I stopped it for a few days to see what it would do and I went right back to it pronto. I take probiotics with my mag every day, probiotics help me with the gas. Most doctors dont know about this mag for C, I saw so many different doctors and not one mentioned it. I also take 1 heaping tablespoon of metamucil twice a day, without the metamucil and the mag I would be in very big trouble.


----------



## honichou (Jun 30, 2002)

My only goal was that everyone understand that to take a supplement is to ingest a chemical. That chemical may have a reaction with other medications/chemicals that a person is already taking. It may also, in the end, cause more problems than it helps. I wanted people to be informed mindful of this before they began to take large doses of magnesium every day. I am aware of the claims made for magensium deficiency. Lots of people make lots of claims about a lot of things. Just be aware that supplements are not necessarily harmless, just as medications are not necessarily harmless.Steven


----------



## KLG (Jul 8, 2002)

Hi Feisty







,The magnessium I take is called Essential Magnesium from Sundown. For some reason I thought it had calcium in it but I was wrong. 4 Tablets (which is what I take daily) contains 400 mg as Magnesium Oxide and Magnesium Gluconate. I usually take all 4 at once in the a.m. Some people split up the dosage to half in the a.m. and half in the p.m., it all depends on what you find works best for you.







hjr528- I guess everyone is different, but I don't have any gas with the Magnessium. Coffee always made me have lower abdominal spasms. I have not experienced spasms since taking the Magnessium. Metamucil or increasing fiber in my diet made me feel worse: extreme bloating and severe pains and yes my gas was 50% worse. I have had absolutely no IBS symptoms. I just hope it stays this way, but I am sooooo glad to hear that it helps others too, even two years after they started.Good luck. Hope this brings you relief.Kari


----------



## lk (Aug 28, 1999)

Hi StevenI think its excellent that your trying to warn people of being aware of what their taking - as you are correct, it is dangerous to take a laxative everyday - or any chemical/drug for that matter.However, I am also someone who has been helped tremendously by taking magnesium suppliments. However, before taking them I did a bit of research and checked with my doctor, who recommended that I could safely take up to 600 mg a day.I am skeptical that I or anyone here actually has a deficiency in magnesium, but that the extra magnesium we're taking is simply being flushed out of our system, thus drawing water to the colon and leaving helping us out with the C. Though taking MOM daily is not a primary recommendation by doctors, if fiber suppliments don't work, then usually they will recommend MOM or another form of osmotic laxative which draw water into the bowel. The laxatives that are almost never recommended for daily use are stimulant laxatives, i.e. ex-lax etc, as they tend to lose their effectiveness with overuse, and eventually you body will forget how to have a BM naturally. I guess magnesium suppliment is similar to taking MOM at a much lower dose, and for many of us, it is far better than falling into a cycle of abusing stimulant laxatives - which I was using once a week before I found magnesium. But as you said, one needs to be careful. If anyone is using magnesium, check with your doctor first to make sure that magnesium will not interfere with any other health problems you may have, or with any other medications you are taking. Linda


----------



## Lindyloo (Aug 1, 2001)

Hi All,







So, *TO THE EXPERTS ON THIS BOARD* - has anyone done any conclusive research on IBS and magnesium levels? AND has anyone noticed that their C is worse in hot weather? How about the fact that the body loses minerals in perspiration? And how about the fact that imbalance of hormones (especially sex hormones)cause perspiration - I'm thinking particularly of the menopause. And how about the fact that young people seem particularly prone - changing hormone levels/ rapid growth and maybe insufficient minerals/nutrientsI've never tried magnesium and had come to my own conclusions about my mainly C/some D and got it under control via info from IBS Group postings etc and also own research and been almost free of symptoms for six months - but the dreaded C is back with a vengeance out of the blue! Aaagh! So there is a twist in the tail - and it could be Magnesium levels - it certainly links up with my other conclusions. Lindyloo (UK)


----------



## KLG (Jul 8, 2002)

Hi LindyLoo







Very interesting concept about the hormones. (Not an expert but I have more faith in my own judgement than my Doctor's...does that count? lol)Kari


----------



## Cordy (Jul 1, 2002)

I just wanted to give a response to the person in this thread who was questioning, "Why IBS, why a perfectly normal body just up-and-stops-functioning, etc."....I think if i read correctly, that the person who wrote this was a coffee drinker, and that for years they were able to drink coffee and have normal urges for bowel movements....I think my answer to the questioning above would be that with both the stress of living and the consistent coffee use---the bowel was eventually set up to have problems. Coffee didn't seem to be a problem for a number of years, then suddenly the bowel stopped working....it could have been the cumulative effect of years of caffeine induced dehydration....do you think?


----------



## Bronzee (Sep 25, 1999)

i Just want to know if the magnesium makeyour stool soft while coming to the end of the anus? When i have fissures ..the stool rips my end of retrum..i take stool softners but iam thinking about changing to the magnsium if it make the stool soft while coming thru the exit. Please email me at bronzee###prodigy.net. Thanks


----------



## allio (May 30, 2002)

Hi guys, Iam thinking of trying this magnesium. However, I don't know which type you are referring to is it called a specific name, would greatly appreciate your help, luv miss chatty


----------



## KLG (Jul 8, 2002)

Hi Bronzee and Litle Miss Chatty,I used to have the worst time passing as well. Since the Magnesium, it has been much softer and easier to pass. Before I started it literally felt like I was passing a brick. I go at least twice a day now, where before I could go weeks with nothing and it comes out very easily...no starining like before. Start at a low dosage...even lower than the USRDA if you want. I started at the USRDA which is 400 mg and it's been working fine for me. One thing I need to add: I said above that I can eat my trigger foods now ( must have been a good week), but that is not always so. I am finding that sometimes now I do have a reaction to the trigger, but I would rather not eat them. If it's going to affect me that day it isn't worth it.I take Sundown's Essential magnesium. I take 4 a day (which totals 400mg). I bought them at Walmart for $2.97. I take them all at once and initially was taking them at night, but now I take it in the morning, it's just easier for me a at night I would sometimes forget. Good luck. Hope this brings you relief. Remember to drink plenty of water too.Kari


----------



## allio (May 30, 2002)

Thanks Kari for your reply. Got your message and went and bought some yesterday. Started straight away, it's great to know pople like you are willing to help others, will keep you posted, luv miss chatty


----------



## KLG (Jul 8, 2002)

Hi Miss Chatty, For me it has been a Godsend. I hope you have great results and it brings you relief.  Kari


----------



## Lorimidwife (May 27, 2002)

I tried taking the special Magnesium for three days. When it finally hit my constipated intestines a couple days later, I was in severe pain for three whole days! Although I would love to relieve the constipation, I cannot handle pain that doesn't go away and lasts all day long!Lori


----------



## Mojosue (Aug 30, 2002)

Hi..Im printing this out to read tonight. Im very interested. I had IBS D a year or two ago, but swung the other way and now have IBS C ...After eliminating (scuse the pun) various things, I have to say lots seem to aggravatae the problem, and coming off the pill seemed to make something clear - the C starts at ovulation, hangs on till end of the period. Then it all catches up after a little dose of laxative to get the old dried up stuff out. This time I took magnesium citrate each day and it seemed to kick the gas out although I didnt actually go to the loo. Still, it all caught up with itself easier this time.. So, next time I see the doc I will request advice on magnesium levels, I had blood tests and they showed no deficiency but not sure if magnesium was part of the test. I know I have iron... And then I'll get a combination of magnesium as well, instead of just citrate. Seems not as many people has IBS C as D, or perhaps its not so obvious, but glad to have found some more ideas to try out. best wishes to one and allSue


----------



## ATHiker95 (Sep 2, 2002)

So if I'm primarily C, although occasionally have D, is it ok to take a combo Cal-Mag supplement? The one I take is from Whole Foods and is a Cal-Mag citrate (vegetarian formula) and contains 500mg of Calcium (80% calcium citrate, 20% calcium carbonate) per 3 tablets as well as 250mg of Magnesium(50% magnesium citrate, 50% magnesium glycinate). Is the calcium in the product blocking the magnesium? I need calcium due to having rheumatoid arthritis and osteopenia. I did find it interesting that I happened to notice that when I took this supplement I had an easier time going to the bathroom, but until I read this bulletin board, I wasn't really aware why. I also have Sundown's Elemental Magnesium (4 tabs totaling 400mg) - would that be better or perhaps take an additional 2 tabs of that to make my total 600mg when combined with the Whole Foods product mentioned above?Thanks!


----------



## Sherlyn (Sep 8, 2002)

I'm new to the board but very impressed with the topic and willingness to solve these all important problems....I have heard that along with the Magnesium you should take vitamin c also...I am trying the Mag/VitC thing for C and not sure it is working yet...how long do I need to wait?...throwing in some Psyllim also...wish me luck...


----------



## Sandy_1979 (Jul 19, 2003)

Hello,I found this site while checking the backlinks to my health site under it's old domain name. I'm glad to read that some of you found my magnesium page useful. I just thought I'd let folks know that it now has a new URL.The new URL is: http://www.ctds.info/5_13_magnesium.html


----------



## jo-jo (Aug 19, 2001)

Glad magnesium worked out for you I_H8_IBS. I strated taking it last year i think. I now take 425mg about 3 times a week, i found more than that i get heartburn. Watch out for the nausia and heartburn, cut back if you notice this. Mag has also helped to reduce the breast swelling and tenderness i get before my period, i had to hold on to my breast comming down the stairs, could not stand any bouncing at all. I have noticed also that it helped with anxiousness and that's a really good thing.


----------



## sok-in (May 29, 2003)

I would like to ask, if anybody on Magnesium, can you still have Calcium in your regiment of supplements while on Mag? For myself, milk and other alternatives are out of the question at this point. Thanks


----------



## BoardTng (Jul 20, 2003)

Hmm so seems like its helping lot of people. Any suggestion for me im 17, i dont know much about how much mg i should take of Magnesium.?


----------



## xwatchxyouxdream (Apr 28, 2003)

I am taking it and I took it for 3 days now with Senokot too and I can't see it helping me but I'm not sure I'm taking enough. Are there different brands of Magnesium and how much should I take? The bottle reads 1 ml of Milk Of Magnesia = 80mg so I just took 5ml which = 400mg right? Nothing worked, is there a stronger brand? Also, on the label instructions it says to relieve constipation, I should take 2-4 TABLESPOONS! So, I really don't know how much you guys are taking or if your brand is better or something.


----------



## Jupiter119 (Aug 8, 2001)

WMDMagnesium comes in tablet or pill form...not the same as milk of magnesia in a bottle.Sometimes you have to take supplements, such as magnesium or vitamins for 2-3 months before they work. Three days of magnesium will do nothing.J.


----------



## Bloated_again (Feb 9, 2001)

I discovered magnesium after so many talked about it on here. I just recentely stopped after finding that citrucel pills have worked for me without magnesium. For 2 years magnesium was the only thing that worked. I still have it handy for a quick fix if needed. I found mine at GNC stores. It is called Magnesium (GNC brand-green bottle)I alway bought the 250 mg but I believe 500 mg can be bought also. If you are first starting out try the lower dose and take two rather than 500. It also takes a few days to weeks to kick in. I always found that some days I just needed one and other days I needed 2. You will know your dose as it can give you D or make you go pee a lot if too much is taken. Thats the beauty of this pill. If you body gets too much magnesium you will just pee it out. Great post and hope others discover relief as I have.


----------



## xwatchxyouxdream (Apr 28, 2003)

Jupiter, I'm really confused...... does Canada sell these brands of pill/tablet magnesium? So all of the people have been taking tablets instead of liquid *slaps herself silly* lol.. no wonder............. Canada's weird and I can't find even Milk Of Magnesia in most pharmacies! Please tell me more info.. thank you and how come most people took the tablets and it worked immediately now you are saying it took longer/???


----------



## Jupiter119 (Aug 8, 2001)

You can get magnesium in Health shops like GNC...I'm not sure whether you have Holland & Barrett in Canada. Chemists may also sell it if they stock vits & supplements.It might work quickly for some people but I would give it a few weeks to get full effect.


----------



## Tiss (Aug 22, 2000)

I use a boatload of stuff, lots of fiber (citrucel, plain psyllium, benefiber) but I also use 1000mg of chelated magnesium citrate by paragon. I can't seem to get below the 1000mg because I start having trouble with C even if I drop to 800mg. It does not cause any diarrhea, just a soft BM in the morning. I've been wondering if the 1000mg is too much though. Is there a test to see if you're getting too much magnesium?


----------



## briland23 (Sep 11, 2002)

Just thought I'd add my experience...I started taking 75mg of magnesium every other day about six months ago. It worked like a charm. I was going every day, sometimes3 times a day with completely normal stools no need to strain. About a month ago, work ended, so I got off my regular schedule of stress and getting up at the crack of dawn, and the C came back. So I started taking 75mg every night. Didn't work. I've been C for about a month now - going every day but having very difficult to pass pellets, etc. - So now I am taking 125mg, dividing in two doses, every other day. I works well and I have a good bm every other day now. Has anyone noticed that they have to keep upping their dose of magnesium to keep its effectiveness? I would hate to have to keep upping it and then be at a level where I couldn't safely take anymore (>1000mgs).


----------



## xwatchxyouxdream (Apr 28, 2003)

Is magnesium that you guys are taking in pill or liquid form? Is Milk Of Magnesia the same thing?


----------



## Guest (Jul 27, 2003)

This magnesium talk is the most encouraging thing I've heard in a long time. Zelnorm hasn't worked for me (even doubling the dose, my Senakot doesn't work any more. I'm going out today to buy a magnesium supplement. Thanks, and continued good luck to you all!Cynthia


----------



## Tiss (Aug 22, 2000)

These are capsules or pills, not milk of magnesia.


----------



## megsy33 (Feb 24, 2003)

I take 250mg magnesium oxide supplement every day. I also take 500 mg Calcium with it because you should take calcium:magnesium in a 2:1 ratio. Anyway, I am sooo much better with the magenesium. I am 95% symptom free and go every day as I should. I still eat high fiber, though. I've tried so many other things, and nothing works. Magnesium is the only thing that does it for me. For those who fluctuate between C and D, I've heard magnesium GLYCINATE is good. FYI-THe average recommended daily intake of magnesium is 400 mg (100% of the daily value).


----------



## xwatchxyouxdream (Apr 28, 2003)

where do you buy magnesium supplements?


----------



## sugarbaby (Jun 24, 2002)

You can buy magnesium oxide at health food stores. I bought mine for a GNC store. I took 500 mg. at night after my evening meal. It worked very well the next morning. I had been used a tea with senna for many years. Currently I am taking Zoloft and amazing that has relieved my constipation.


----------



## kac123 (Aug 2, 2002)

bump


----------



## cherieklein (Jan 2, 2004)

I have IBS-C. I am taking Librax which also has a tendency to constipate. I followed the advice in the book "Listen To Your Gut". Before starting Librax I took 400 mg of Magnesium Oxide, 600 mg of buffered Vitamin C and 1 capsule of docusate sodium. Now that I am on Librax I have doubled it to 800 mg of Magnesium Oxide, 1200 mg of buffered Vitamin C and two docusate sodium. Once I am off the Librax I will go down to my original dosage. I take these supplements in the evening. I was wondering if the magnesium, vitamin c and docusate sodium are habit-forming. Can I take them on a long-term basis? My doctor always suggests taking Sennakot, but I know that is not good to take on a long-term basis. Cherie


----------



## Tiss (Aug 22, 2000)

I take magneisum, vit c, and docusate sodium every single day along with other fiber supplements, all with doctors' approval.


----------



## teach (Oct 20, 2001)

Is colace the same as docusate sodium? Which is safer (docusate or mag) to use daily? Does colace make you go more or give you cramps? Fiber does that to me so I try and stay away from it.


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

Colace is bad.I have tried calmag 500mg,no help,then i try liquid mag,no help.Maybe because i'm ibs spastic,nothing works.


----------



## teach (Oct 20, 2001)

Why is colace BAD??????? I never heatd that before.


----------



## jrusso11542 (Feb 25, 2004)

Tiss Which mag supplement do you take? also do you need to take this with Vit c or calcium??


----------



## lk (Aug 28, 1999)

watchmedream, Just recently Jamieson Vitamins started making 250mg tablets (they used to only have 50 & 100). I get these at Shoppers drugmart. As Jupiter said, you can also buy them at GNC, where they are a bit cheaper I think.Linda


----------



## Tiss (Aug 22, 2000)

Docusate sodium is the same thing as Colace. It is NOT the same thing as Peri-Colace which is a stimulant laxative. Colace is just a brand name. Colace (I buy generic OTC docusate sodium IS safe to take). I also take 1000mg of Paragon magnesium chelated citrate caps at night with Paragon Vit C time released 1000mg tablet. I've read where using the mag and vit c together works more efficiently.


----------



## Over it all (Mar 28, 2004)

I just went to my GI doc on Friday. He told me I could take Milk of Mag every day for the rest of my life and I would be fine. But he did say the key is to drink a lot of water. That is hard for me to do on my job, But I am making a serious effort. Magnesium has been very helpful to me. He will not consider any prescriptions until we tried magnesium. He said 2 to 4 tablespoons are fine which is 800 to 1600 mg. Magnesium should not pull any other electrolytes (potassium, etc.) with it, just water.


----------



## byte (Feb 15, 2004)

a while ago i posted a question about whether weight training can cause ibs-c since i started seeing a pattern in my training/symptom diary. everyone said any exercise is good so i just thought it might be a coincidence. then i read the conditions that reduce body magnesium and found this,


> quote:Over-training- extreme athletic physical conditioning/training


im not going to jump to conclusions, but does this mean that my weight training could be causing me to be magnesium defficient and therefore, constipated? im sure its not the only reason (i do eat a lot of carbs and dairy), but maybe it contributes?either way, im not going to stop training, cause i enjoy it. so i might try taking magnesium supplements, but i am a bit skeptical, i was hoping i could ask a few questionswell, firstly, if magnesium acts as a osmotic laxative, does that mean that ur bowels becomes dependent on it therefore it is not viable for long term use? and does that mean that ur body will get used to it and therefore u will need to constantly increase the dose? cause eventually u can only increase it to so much right?when u guys talk about the dose u take, is that the dose of the magnesium compound, or the equivalent dose of magnesium itself?i hope someone can help me out on this. id also like to say that even though my ibs is still bad sometimes, it would be much worse if it wasnt for the great advice u people give. so thank u all!


----------



## mholm999 (Apr 11, 2004)

I have IBS-C, go for days without a bowel movment and need 30-60ml of milk of Magnesia to clear out. I also take 1 tbsp of citrucel (morning/evening)to help things along. It sounds like some extra mag. citrate as a supplement might help also.


----------



## Canadian_Mickey (Apr 12, 2004)

Oh my! I think you guys/gals just gave me a little hope in getting rid of my C. I go days without having a BM, and I strain hard to have one the best of times. Thanks for the tip!


----------



## Canadian_Mickey (Apr 12, 2004)

I bought the Jamieson Mag tablets today, and don't know how much to start off with. They are only 50mg each...didn't know which ones to buy. How much should I take....


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

I say Colace is bad because that hurt me before.The thing is that i don't have a real C.I go every day but the things slow down in the big intestine and it hurt because of the trapped gas.I hope i will not gonna die with this feeling of incomplete evac..


----------



## LadyRaindove (Apr 7, 2004)

Have tried magnesium, Vitamin C, loads of water, juices, fiber (which seems to make the gas/spasms worse). Almost everything I eat causes the spasms which in turn cause me to have an urgency to go,but then have to strain...I have no control over the straining...then I develop an anal fissure and talk about pain. Doctor upped my dose of Levbid which I think at present is beginning to help a little. I also drink Yogi Digestion tea, and Get moving tea at night. However, a bit concerned because I fear the bowels will become dependent upon the Get Moving tea which contains Senna, a stimulant laxative agent. I have to keep my bowels at the point of almost diarrhea in order to keep the anal fissure from occurring. I have everything...I recently read that Ayurvedic herbal remedies work...especially something called Triphala, which it stated was safe for daily use. Does anyone know anything about this India herb? Or has anyone tried it? I've suffered constipation most of my life, but about 7 years ago, I got the worst, most painful case of what I thought was hemmorrhoids. Dr. sent me to surgeon, who sent me to gyn, who sent me back to dr. I finally changed docs about 2 yrs ago, and after going on Levbid have had days of no pain...but lately, I have had more flareups.Thanks for listening...Linda


----------



## alex45 (Apr 17, 2004)

Hi everyoneI have not been diagnosed with IBS yet but I have all the symtoms of the big C with pain and bloating. Have a colonoscopy scheduled for the 27th of april. I think I'll give the magnesium a try. I am currently using a natures tea with senna in it I know it is adictive but it works better than anything else I've tried. have only had this problem since the around the 19th of Feb this year.In my case I think it is caused by stress. as I'm stressed out big time.Tasia


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

LadyRaindove,Triphala dosen't works for me but i have ibs spastic more than dead constipation.


----------



## jaimellllrrrr no go (Apr 9, 2004)

The stuff I can't live without for my C is this stuff called Bioxy Cleanse. I don't quite understand fully what it it but I think it has magnesium in it . This is what it says in the bottle. "Ingredients: A specially formulated compound of chiefly MgO and benneficial gasses (O3) bound by a unique private process to release nascent oxygen by catalysis plus rosehip powder with bioflavanoid complex as catalists." Can anyone tell me what this is. The guy I bought it from explains it to you as if you were a doctor. He's no help! Even my naturopath doesn't know what it is. The guy I bought it from says it's safe to stay on forever and take as many as you need to and recomends it for everyone to take on a regular basis. Anyway, if anyone has time to read up on this (it's hard for me to understand). Let me know. I think I could figure out what my problem is better if I knew what I was addicted to!! Thanks so much for reading.


----------



## Tiss (Aug 22, 2000)

Looks like a question for Flux or Kmottus. Maybe they could help. I looked at the website and it is very wordy description of a product that looks to me to be magnesium and vitamin C. I would be curious to know what is really in it!


----------



## LadyRaindove (Apr 7, 2004)

Spasman,I, too, have the spastic stuff...but along with the dead C. Have tried adding fiber, only to end up in more pain...from the build up of gas, which in turn ends up causing anal fissures. When I go, I end up straining without much result. I've tried the Citrucel on a daily basis which didn't help either. I picked up the metamucil ysterday since I've never tried that. The tea I was using helps but I can no longer find it locally, and it does have Senna... aaah, a neverending search for something simple to keep the spasms and the pain in the butt at bay.  Guess people can say that I really am a "pain in the butt" at times.


----------



## I'll B Snookered (Apr 9, 2004)

Quote from the Bioxy Cleanse website:"If, however, the oxygen level around these anaerobic life forms is increased, they diet."I think they mean, "die". I laughed pretty hard at that. Yeah, I think this stuff might just work for C because you've got Mg+ and Vit. C in there. However, there is a post on the Living With IBS BB here that also talks about oxygen supplements. http://www.ibsgroup.org/ubb/ultimatebb.php...c;f=17;t=000115. It might just be BS, and that is the only other post I've seen on something like this. Maybe try Magnesium and Vitamin C and see if you get the same results. Would be cheaper.


----------



## DrDevil (May 31, 2003)

I take about 40ml of Milk of Magnesia each day. My doctor has prescribed me between 20 and 40ml a day, he says its fine, the only associated problems are with the kidneys, and as I have normal kidney function its fine to take it daily.My stools are liquid, its like pee-ing out of my backside. But it solves my problem. Lower doses makes stuff loose, but I cant empty enough to make me comfortable for the day.Obviously irritability is a slight problem, but ironically I can hold water pooh better than I could formed pooh!cheersGaz


----------



## alex45 (Apr 17, 2004)

Hi Just wanted to mention that I have tried fiber drinks like metamucil but they seem to make me feel worse. a lot of cramping and gas and pain. I also used milk of mag and I never felt truly comfortable. Until I have my colonsocopy the 27th of this month I'm going to continue to take the natures tea even though it has senna in it. I just feel so much better I use it every night.I will let you know what about the colo. and what they find but I'm pretty sure it is IBS. and I personally think in my case it is stress related.I'm on bupar and i think I'll ask my doctor if I could try another med that would help with the stress.Take careTasia


----------



## LadyRaindove (Apr 7, 2004)

Hi Tasia,I have been drinking a tea by Yogi called Get Regular, that also contains Senna. Saturday I started on Metamucil..but I too have the gassy feeling..but in my case it seems to back things up, and I don't get the urge to go...but now have ended up with a reoccuring anal fissure. I think I am going back to the tea...just worry about the long term effects of it..but..I feel better most of the time when I use it also...


----------



## Canadian_Mickey (Apr 12, 2004)

Questions about Mag Supplements. Why is it so important to take with Calcium? And what sort of split should it be? I take 50mg of Magnesium a day.... and so far I have had great results!


----------



## xxfakeasmile (Jan 23, 2004)

I also take about 30-40 ml of MoM now... recently it seems to not be working as well as it did before, when I used to take it and have almost diahrrea a number of times, now it's just tiny amounts of dark sludgy stuff - sorry to be graphic. Will it stop working and DR DEVIL,how long have you been taking it and didn't the doctor say that it might stop working eventually?


----------



## DrDevil (May 31, 2003)

ballandbiscuit:I've been taking it since last september, i've had to up the dosage, 15ml used to be fine for me, now its not. It may stop working, most other things have, but this has kept working the longest, i'll probably happily up it to 50ml a day before I get concerned. 35ml has been working for ages now though so.. I know what you mean about the sludgy stuff, I get that if i dont take enough, or eat before taking it. Best tips are:Take just before you go to bed, dont eat anything 2-3hours before taking it, and have a pint of water after taking it. Also dont stay in bed too long as the longer you do, the more water is reabsorbed from your bowel, I think the optimum time is about 5-6hours, i usually sleep for 8-9, but 9-11 then it starts getting sludgy.


----------



## alex45 (Apr 17, 2004)

HiI remember reading in another section that IBS is a brain gut reaction. and I do have anxiety and take buspurone 10mgs 3 times a day which helps.I started taking the 350mgs of Magnesium daily and I seem to have less anxiety. I wonder if that helps with that. If it is a shortage of serotonin I wonder why they don't do reseach on that. Why can't we use 5-HPT isn't that what its for.Its a shame we can't get a cure for this.Tasia


----------



## Nojokeibs (Apr 14, 2014)

SpAsMaN* said:


> LadyRaindove,Triphala dosen't works for me but i have ibs spastic more than dead constipation.


I've been reading this thread (looking at all the popular threads), and came across this.

Can anyone tell me what test I would have to ask for to determine whether I have IBS-C with spasticity or inertia? And from previous tests I know that the trapped food and gas is also in my small intestine, not just large intestine, so I'm not sure what to ask for. But many times I feel food that is going "croak croak croak" in my gut and moving back and forth in one spot, never progressing forward or moving to a new area. I have no idea how to get something like that diagnosed unless it's to burst into the GI's office when it is happening and demand an immediate examination (not likely, but I can dream).

I assume it's inertia, but those times when I have the urge to go, and there is something that needs to get out (it's not a phantom urge), and the stool doesn't make it out, I do feel like there is some kind of functional problem keeping a tight hold on some sections of the gut, which I assume would be spastic. Would be good to know, but I've learned not to go to a doctor with vague requests.

Thanks for any help!


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

that's a good question...

i have problems in the splenic flexure area--pain there and the feeling that a spasm is trapping stool and/or gas. i've mentioned it to my gastro and his PA and they both said some people have trouble with that area. sometimes if i'm lucky i can get the spasm to relax by massaging that spot through a heating pad or just by using regular bowel massage--either specifically on that trouble spot or along the whole colon. if i'm really lucky i can even manage to massage trapped gas and stool past that point. but a lot of times it just seems to stay locked in there.

i've had the stiz marker test which dx'd inertia but don't know of any test that specifically shows a colon spasm.

when you refer to getting the urge to go but stool not making it out, are you referring to stool trapped in the rectum or sigmoid colon and not making it out--which can be due to pelvic floor dysfunction--as dx'd by a defecating proctogram (defecograhy) and/or an anorectal manometry-- or possibly another outlet problem like a rectal prolapse or rectocele, etc (again dx'd by defecography). or are you referring to stool higher up that is not making it out? i have pfd but i also have the feeling of stool being trapped higher up and not making it out...


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Generally people with "just" IBS-C will have normal/near normal transit times. Usually they will have 2-3 BM's a week when not taking laxatives.

If you have slow transit constipation or colonic inertia usually you will be more like 1 or fewer BM's a week when not taking laxatives.

The usual test for that is a sitz marker test. you swallow some pills with rings that show up on X-rays and 5 days or so later they take an x-ray. You are not supposed to take any laxatives and eat your usual diet. Normal people (or IBS-C people) will have passed most or all of the rings and any remaining will be at/near the rectum end of things.

People with severe slow transit constipation will have all the rings on the right side at the start of the colon.

Some people have pelvic floor issues (so can't relax the sphincters to pass stool easily) and that is usually one of several different tests to asses the function of the pelvic floor rather than does everything look OK (like a colonoscopy)


----------



## Nojokeibs (Apr 14, 2014)

Thank you both! I've been thinking that I need to go see a GI doc again, though I admit there's a little Eyore voice saying "so what if they can diagnose it if there's no treatment?" LOL

From my own observations, I have both inertia or maybe spasm issues regularly... some of it doesn't make it completely out of the rectum. Once it's lodged there halfway in/out (sorry, TMI), nothing but divine intervention will get it to move. I can control my sphincter muscles okay, but it's extremely uncomfortable to have half of the "log" stuck there just inside. Can't sit without wincing. I have the stitch in my left side near the spleen too, in fact, that's the reason why I get colonoscopies under anesthesia, that spot there can't relax if I'm awake, regardless of any sedatives. I've never had an abnormal colonoscopy, but as you can imagine I'm never in a hurry to get one.

Other times, I just get inertia where I know I have to go, but I can tell my colon is empty and it's stuck way up higher somewhere. Not sure what it's called but I had one of those barium swallow tests where they watch it move through your bowels and they said something like "wow you have a LOT of stool there - it wasn't my colon they were referring to, it was my small intestine, it was puffed way up with stool and gas. Sounds a lot like SIBO to me. But the odd thing is, the test came out negative for everything. I was about ready to stalk into the hospital and demand an explanation. How could they be so amazed at my body and then give me a "you're fine" result?

I suppose that without laxatives my BMs were spaced about a week or more apart with increasing pain as time went on. I mean, at first, I didn't think anything of it, but then it got painful and I tried to "go" more often. I guess I shifted from silent inflammation to just plain old inflammation. But the damage was being done because when I learned to manage my bowels (with diet, cathartics, etc..), the headaches and backaches went away, and I was having those long before I could feel the actual gut pain. I still struggle with my gut and I want to know what's wrong though.

These events make me never want to go to a GI doc unless I know what I'm asking for. I'm developing a more demanding personality as I get older... "What's the diagnosis?" "What are we attempting to rule out with this test?" "What is the treatment if it is not ruled out?"


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

when you have stool stuck in the rectum do suppositories help at all--either just the plain glycerin ones or the dulcolax ones? or an enema ?

yes that does seem surprising that the tech said you had a lot of stool in your small intestine but then the test said all was fine. what did your doc say about that? any chance of retesting or getting a second opinion with another doc and test--maybe one affiliated with a university or a motility center.

about tests and such. i do understand your feelings. i am really glad i had all my tests and got diagnosed. i wanted to know what was going on, too. i was getting stool stuck in the rectum too..controlling the sphincter muscles is one thing but there's more to it than that --it involves relaxing and coordinating all the muscles in the pelvic floor so that they work together to move stool out. biofeedback/physical therapy has helped me a bit with all that. those PT's are wonderful! so knowledgeable, helpful and supportive. they really work with you.

does elevating your feet on a footstool or something like that (i use a shoebox) help at all? elevating the feet while sitting on the toilet straightens out the anorectal angle and allows for a more complete evacuation. some people find that actually squatting on the toilet or using a squatty potty helps.


----------



## Nojokeibs (Apr 14, 2014)

The frustrating thing was, that the doctor just said "oh well, if the test came out negative then that's that" despite my story. It really makes somebody shy away from medical care, I can tell you. If they just take the word of the test analyst like that without ever looking at the pictures themselves, that creates a single point of failure situation.

At the point where things are stuck like that, I'm usually in a place where enema, suppository, etc... aren't options. I'd have to be at home to do those things. I have tried suppositories before, but since the stool is stuck, they don't actually do much except melt and make a leaky mess. Since the entrance is clogged, getting water in past it is problematic at best and I'm not fond of leaking bacteria laden fluid on my lady parts, so I don't use the enema syringe technique in that situation. After several hours, my body works itself out, but it's a miserable several hours.

Elevating feet helps, so does the "put your hands on your head" position (imagine you're watching a cops type TV show). I think the latter lifts the ribcage out of the abdominal area. I've done the most amazing gymnastics on a toilet, if it wasn't gross, it might make a good youtube video, a tragic comedy maybe. Perhaps it could be a meme. 

Can you give me an example of a "motility center"? I've never found one before. I know that the Mayo clinic does testing for FODMAP sensitivities, and I know of other specialty places (Johns Hopkins does Modified Atkins for Epilepsy and by now probably for Migraines too), but I haven't found a motility center yet. It may not be in my area, but just looking at one will give me a clue as to what I'm looking for. Thanks!


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

i don't know where you live but you can google "motility center" or "gastrointestinal motility center" and it'll come up with places like cedars-sinai gastro motility center, the university of north carolina -chapel hill which is excellent i hear, the university of pittsburgh medical center, temple university hospital also in penna (i think pitts?) , the cleveland clinic is a great one people say who've been to it and yes course mayo just to name a few.. they don't always have the words "motility center" in the name but that's essentially what they are.

.i live in michigan near ann arbor. one of my gastros (i'm so complicated i have two of them--lol) is with the university of michigan gastro dept and also heads their bowel control program where i went for biofeedback. he is superb. i feel lucky to be his patient...

i do know what you mean about toilet gymnastics--lol. i almost broke the seat trying to squat on it--too funny.


----------



## Nojokeibs (Apr 14, 2014)

UNC is probably closest to me. I'll look into it. I've had an asthma evaluation there, but my asthma is so mild I felt like they were hitting an ant with a sledgehammer. I would welcome that kind of aggressiveness when it comes to motility though.

I also do belly massage a-la Chron's disease patients, you can see videos of that on youtube, but it's pretty basic, if you've had a colonic, you've had a belly massage. I also roll my belly over a medium size balance ball... gotta be careful of that, because it really really sets off the adhesions. Suddenly I can FEEL them if I get too aggressive doing that. Still, I'd rather get in there and do something than let it stay inert. Too much pressing just above the pubic bone will set off the adhesion I have down there every time. I assume it's back now as it has been years since the the laparoscopy that removed it.


----------



## futureyogi (Dec 25, 2013)

jo-jo said:


> I take mag oxide every day, I stopped it for a few days to see what it would do and I went right back to it pronto. I take probiotics with my mag every day, probiotics help me with the gas. Most doctors dont know about this mag for C, I saw so many different doctors and not one mentioned it. I also take 1 heaping tablespoon of metamucil twice a day, without the metamucil and the mag I would be in very big trouble.


Do mag oxide pills make you sleepy, the way that liquid magnesium does? Do they have any side effects? Please tell!


----------



## sudzysue (May 6, 2014)

I have been fighting chronic constipation for 26 years; drinking a gallon of water a day and making sure I got 25 grams of fiber didn't do the trick. Zelnorm was great until they took it off the market. Against doctor's orders, milk of magnesia was one of the things that helped me when all else failed. I found that Rolaids contain a bit over 100 mg. of magnesium per tablet and that one Rolaids plus 1/4 cup of Magic Pudding before bed -- followed by 16 oz. of water -- would usually do the trick. (By the way, one Rolaids contains about as much magnesium as one Centrum geezer vitamin, so it can't be too harmful...)

Magic Pudding = 2 parts unprocessed wheat bran, 2 parts unsweetened applesauce, 1 part prune juice.

But my latest solution is the best one yet -- digestive enzymes. I found a formulation that contains Proteolytic enzymes for digesting protein, amylase for carbs, and lipase for fats (pancreatin contains all 3). No more mixing up all the bran and other goop, no more getting up at 4 a.m. to poop because I took too much magnesium. I'm finally having normal bowel movements. Life is good.


----------

